# Who has an I pad?



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

I've been researching the different tablets for awhile and went with the I pad. An obvious choice because I use a MacBook but the samsung galaxy looked interesting. I should have got it sooner because I really like it. I can do everything on the I pad that I do on the laptop. I don't even use the laptop anymore, the I pad is lighter and more comfortable on my lap. It actually does some things faster and easier. The I pad and my subaru legacy are two things that have exceeded my expectations. It's so nice when that happens.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I have an iPad1 (on it now) . . .and plan to upgrade to iPad3 when it comes out (announcement expected Mar.7)

I've been a Mac user since 1989 and absolutely LOVE Apple's products. My iPad fits in my purse and I always have it with me. Can't remember the last time I bought a hardcover book . . .i down load all my books from either iBooks or use the Kindle or Nook apps. 

My only criticism of iPad is auto correct . . .sometimes, I go back in a thread and my posts make absolutely no sense because of words being auto changed . I could turn it off, but it's a handy feature when it works LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I got the IPAD2 for Xmas and I am IN LOVE!!! I have never had a Mac, but found it quite easy to use. I have the 3G so I am able to use the internet anywhere I am. It is one of my favorite gifts ever!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I ordered my iPad 1 before they came out. It has been with me daily ever since. In fact, it "talked" me into converting to Macs all around. I now use a Mac on my desk top and have a Mac lap top and an iPhone too.

I've looked at the other tablets just out of curiosity, and the ONLY other one I'd consider would be the Samsung Galaxy. It's the only one that has a screen then can even begin to compete with the iPad. When I'm ready for a new tablet, (so far, I don't feel any need to upgrade, Apple has done a miserable job with the camera on the iPad 2, and it's not THAT much faster than my iPad 1) I'll check out the Samsung again, but I'll probably stick with the iPad just because it works so seamlessly with my other Apple machines. 

Oh, and I turned off autocorrect. I am more accurate than it is!:biggrin1:


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

I have an Ipad 1 as well and had the same issue with the auto correct until my son showed me how to turn it off. Just go to settings - general - keyboard and turn auto correct off. 
So much nicer without auto correct. I love my I pad!!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I have an iPad too, actually I bought it for my husband for Chrstmas the year before last but I use it ALL the time. I think I'm going to get myself an iPad in the near future because I really like having a camera and ours doesn't. I have an iPhone and MacBook and I've synced them all together couldn't live without either one. iPad is great in the kitchen for recipes too, just don't get it wet!


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

DH has an Ipad 1 that he loves. He can devour the NY Times everyday. He downloads it and uses it every time he has to wait for me when he picks me up from some place. He also like it because with the new Icloud we can transfer all our photos from computer to Ipad to my Iphone. I find my Iphone does what I need so far.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have an iPad 1, mainly use it for watching shows and movies on and use my macbook the rest of the time..love, LOVE apple products! Total mac snob, here!

Kara


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

I have an IPad1 and love it! Just wish E Books were cheaper. I miss my used book store prices. Since I'm now confined in the kitchen with Cooper I also love my MacBook Air. I am addicted to Apple products


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm planning on getting an iPad as soon as the new version comes out, rumored to be early March. When I went to the Apple store, the girl suggested I get an iMac instead of the Mac Book Pro as my next computer. I work with graphics a lot and the screen on the the iMac blew me away. I think it is the right way to go, unless someone can tell me why it's not.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

My wife didn't know what an I pad was until I brought it home. Since she likes games I downloaded one for her. She plays it constantly and really likes the I pad now. I might have to buy her a tablet. Maybe I'll get her the galaxy for more variety in apps.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

We're big Apple users and because my DH is in IT, he's an early adopter of all things geeky. We both have iPads and use them constantly. In 2010 we got our three adult kids iPads for Xmas. All three cried, lol. It is one of my most precious memories.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pjewel said:


> I'm planning on getting an iPad as soon as the new version comes out, rumored to be early March. When I went to the Apple store, the girl suggested I get an iMac instead of the Mac Book Pro as my next computer. I work with graphics a lot and the screen on the the iMac blew me away. I think it is the right way to go, unless someone can tell me why it's not.


I won't try to talk you out of it... I LOVE mine! I bought it because I do a lot of Photoshop work. I used to work on two screens with my Windoze machine. No my single iMac screen gives me all the real estate I need, in a brilliant display. The only thing you need to remember is that it the screen is bright, so if you do your own printing, you need to dial down the brightness of the screen or your prints will come out darker than you expect.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lsprick said:


> We're big Apple users and because my DH is in IT, he's an early adopter of all things geeky. We both have iPads and use them constantly. In 2010 we got our three adult kids iPads for Xmas. All three cried, lol. It is one of my most precious memories.


We have 3 iPads, 3 Mac computers and 2 iPhones in our house! My DH believes in living on the bleeding edge of technology too.:biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

krandall said:


> I won't try to talk you out of it... I LOVE mine! I bought it because I do a lot of Photoshop work. I used to work on two screens with my Windoze machine. No my single iMac screen gives me all the real estate I need, in a brilliant display. The only thing you need to remember is that it the screen is bright, so if you do your own printing, you need to dial down the brightness of the screen or your prints will come out darker than you expect.


Do you have the 21.5 inch or the 27 inch screen? Thanks for the tip about the printing. I can't wait to get it. It could be a little while. I'll probably get the iPad first.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pjewel said:


> Do you have the 21.5 inch or the 27 inch screen? Thanks for the tip about the printing. I can't wait to get it. It could be a little while. I'll probably get the iPad first.


I have the 27" screen. It's fantastic!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

pjewel said:


> . I work with graphics a lot and the screen on the the iMac blew me away. I think it is the right way to go, unless someone can tell me why it's not.


The last time I looked into iMacs, their screens couldn't be calibrated. I have a MacPro with two large Apple Displays and love them. If color calibration isn't an issue for you like it is for me, I'd go for it. They're awesome


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

In Photoshop, you can set up a new workspace that makes the screen less bright . . .but there's still no substitution for a calibrated monitor to ensure what you see on the screen is exactly what you get in print.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Pre ordered one for my DH when they first came out,it was a total surprise for him!It arrived the day before you could get them in the shops, he was overwhelmed,it was part of my cunning plan into telling him we were about to go choose another Havanese puppy!!!Anyway he has used his ipad every day since it arrived and has been delighted with it.I too have a macbook pro which is brilliant,and our son and DIL have iphones which they love.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Back in the mid to late nineties, Apple was this close to going bust (OS 7 sucked) LOL. It's just so cool reading through all these posts of happy Apple users. 

I read yesterday Apple is dropping "Mac" from their next OS version. I guess they think if people aren't reminded it's a Mac, they'll be more likely to cross over into the light. I'm just happy to see Steve Jobs death didn't send them over the edge


----------

